# Sexual Harassment ...



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

_Harassment is an on-going social malaise in Cairo. The seminal Egyptian Center for Women’s Rights (ECWR) 2008 report on the issue showed that 83 percent of Egyptian women and 98 percent of foreign women have been exposed to sexual harassment, half of them on a daily basis_.
Sexual harassement on the map | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

No wonder sexual harassment is so rife when you get responses like the following:

_Women are seen as highly sexualized beings, needing strong masculine men to tame their spirits, said former sociology professor at the American University in Cairo Nadia Ilahi.

A campaign poster shows an unwrapped lollipop being invaded by flies, while next to it a covered one is left alone. “It makes me angry because it is so well designed, but it gives the complete wrong message,” says Chiao.

In another instance, a well known religious broadcaster, compared women on the streets to uncovered meat lying on the ground. He said that it is not the fault of the cats if they go eat the meat, the meat should not have been there in the first place.

The findings of the ECWR study suggests that although it is popular perception that uncovered women should be more vulnerable to sexual harassment, in reality this is not the case. Any women, regardless of how she is dressed, has the same chance of being harassed; the mere fact that she is walking the public realm unaccompanied seems to be sufficient._Sexual harassement on the map | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

I'll try an get a image of the lollie pop poster.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Check the website below for the image of "The lollipop and the flies" 

There is 2 lollipops on covered and one uncovered the uncovered one is covered in flies and the arabic text reads

*“You won't be able to stop them (i.e. guys), but you can protect yourself. He who created you knows what's best for you!”*

http://www.irfi.org/articles2/articles_3501_3550/egypt - the lollipop and the flieshtml.htm


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Brilliant another "happy happy joy joy" thread


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, guys in here are sick! And what makes it actually worse is that they try to justify whatever sick actions they'd do by another stupid situation!!

And girls in here are.............Complicated? And I mean more complicated than they're supposed to be? It's a VERY VERY rare thing to see a female slapping an idiot's face or anything like that for harassing her? I understand the "public" area situation and that they don't wanna draw attention.........but again! At least slap him to let it out damn it!

And considering the fact that most people in here are sexually deprived, believe it or not but females do harass males sometimes as well, but as far as I was told, just talking! None of the guys told me about it said anything about being touched or so! (Or may be they were too embarrassed to tell? LOL!)

Personally I think the main reason for this crap in here (If it wasn't the only reason) is that people are sexually deprived! Cause it can't be what some idiots say that they're just "passing time" or whatever [email protected]!

As for the lollipops' picture thing.......I'm not sure if the person that came up with it is actually worth being insulted! Not to mention trying to discuss his/her "idea"! But I got some news for him/her! COMPLETELY covered girls do get touched up as well! Damn!

Men are pigs sounds much better than men are flies by the way!


----------

